# JFrame Applet-Anmerkung entfernen ? :(



## FinalbrainXP (24. Feb 2006)

Hi, habe ein großes Problem..und zwar will ich meine Homepage mit Hilfe eines
Applets realisieren. Nur habe ich da ein Problem, da beim Anzeigen meines Jframes 
unten in der Statusbar "Java Applet window" erscheint. Das stört mich ungemein.
Weiss jemand wie man dies deaktivieren kann, wenn es denn Möglich ist.

Ihr könnt es euch ansehen unter: www.finalbrain.de und dann auf "login" klicken


Ansonsten dachte ich mir..ich mache ein maximiertes JFrame, dort stört mich dann die message nicht sonderlich.
Und in dem Maximierten JFrame zeige ich dann mein Loginscreen an, aber welche alternative zu Jframe könnte ich dann benutzen um mein Login-Popup ohne diesen Hinweis realisiert zu bekommen. Ich will einfach dann in einem Fenster , andere kleine Fenster darstellen können ohne diese Meldung (Messageboxen, Loginscreens, Statistikfenster).

Gibt es da Alternativen zu JFrame, wenn sich dieser blöde Hinweisanhang nicht vermeiden lässt ?

Hier mein Code:





```
import java.applet.*;
import GFXObject.*;

public class FinalEvolutionApplet extends Applet
{
	private Image StartButton;
   	
	public void init()
	{
     	    javax.swing.JFrame.setDefaultLookAndFeelDecorated(true);
     	
     	    StartButton = getImage(getDocumentBase(), getParameter("Button"));

      	this.addMouseListener(new MouseAdapter()
      	{
         	public void mouseClicked(MouseEvent e)
         	{
            	javax.swing.SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable()
            	{
            		public void run()
            		{
                		new LoginWindow("Bitte einloggen",1024/2-100,768/2+75, 200,200,false);
            		}
        		});
         	}
      });
   }
   
   public void paint(Graphics g)
   {
      g.drawImage(StartButton, 0, 0, this);
   }
}
```

und


```
package GFXObject;
import javax.swing.*;

public class DefaultWindow extends JFrame 
{
	public DefaultWindow(String title, int x, int y, int width, int height, boolean resizeable)
	{
		super(title);
		setLayout(null);
		setBounds(x,y,width,height);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE); 
		setVisible(true);
		setResizable(resizeable);
	}
}
```

und


```
package GFXObject;
import javax.swing.*;

public class LoginWindow extends DefaultWindow 
{
	public LoginWindow(String title, int x, int y, int width, int height, boolean resizeable)
	{
		super(title, x, y, width, height, resizeable);
		
	}
}
```


Vielen Dank im vorraus 

Gruss

Finalbrain


----------



## Sky (24. Feb 2006)

FinalbrainXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nur habe ich da ein Problem, da beim Anzeigen meines Jframes
> unten in der Statusbar "Java Applet window" erscheint. Das stört mich ungemein.
> Weiss jemand wie man dies deaktivieren kann, wenn es denn Möglich ist.


Ist dein Applet signiert ?


----------



## andy_y (24. Feb 2006)

Öhm, also ich glaub das kannst du doch mit Java-Script lösen das Problem.

```
window.defaultStatus = "Text";
```


schau einfach mal unter: de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#statusbar


----------



## Sky (24. Feb 2006)

@ andy_y: 
1.) Ich glaube hierbei geht es nicht um die Browser-Statusbar
2.) die Browser-Statusbar läßt sich aus dem Applet heraus mittels "showStatus" auch direkt setzen.


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Feb 2006)

FinalbrainXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Weiss jemand wie man dies deaktivieren kann, wenn es denn Möglich ist.


Klar doch! Ganz einfach in drei Schritten:

1. Entwickle einen neuen Browser der bei Applets diesen Hinweis nicht anzeigt.
2. Erweitere deine Browser um supertolle Features, die kein anderer besitzt.
3. Promote deinen Browser bis er 90% Marktanteil erreicht.
 

Im Ernst: Das kannst und _sollst_ du nicht vermeiden, da es ein Teil des Sicherheitskonzepts
von Java ist. Ohne diesen Hinweis könnte ein _pöser Pube_ z.B. ein unsichtbares
Applet auf seiner Seite einbinden, das mit einer gewissen Verzögerung (damit
der User keinen Bezug zum Aufruf der Seite bemerkt) ein Window erzeugt daß genauso
aussieht wie eine Dialogfenster des Betriebssystems und dort treudoofe User z.B.
auffordert ein Root-Passwort, oder was auch immer, einzugeben und dieses dann
an den Serve,r von dem das Applet geladen wurde, verschickt.



			
				FinalbrainXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es da Alternativen zu JFrame, wenn sich dieser blöde Hinweisanhang nicht vermeiden lässt?



Nein! Sogar einfache Windows und Tooltips (die ja ein Window nutzen) kriegen
diesen Hinweis verpaßt. Wenn ich es mir genau überlege, ist es sogar fraglich, ob
meine oben angegebenen 3 Schritte funktionieren würden. Vermutlich ist dies keine
Browser-Angelegenheit sondern direkt in der Standard-API implementiert  ???:L


----------



## FinalbrainXP (24. Feb 2006)

Genau so ein Gedanke hatte ich auch, das dann damit "Schabernack" getrieben würde. Nur finde ich die Sicherheit übertrieben. Wenn das LookandFeel nicht dem Native-System entspricht, sieht jeder das es keine Native-Routine ist 
Also gibt es definitiv keine alternative ?


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

FinalbrainXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau so ein Gedanke hatte ich auch, das dann damit "Schabernack" getrieben würde. Nur finde ich die Sicherheit übertrieben. Wenn das LookandFeel nicht dem Native-System entspricht, sieht jeder das es keine Native-Routine ist



Ein ganz wahrscheinlicher Dialog, wie aus dem Leben gegriffen:

Er: "Hey Schatzi, schau mal, das Look&Feel des Java-Applets auf dieser Website sieht gar nicht nach nativ aus."
Sie: "In dem Fall ist es sicherheitstechnisch bestimmt irrelevant, weil es ganz bestimmt nicht aus der Sandbox entkommen kann. Andernfalls hätte der Entwickler doch sicher ein natives Look&Feel benutzt, um uns zu warnen, ehe er uns ausspioniert und schadet."
Er: "Da hast du sicher Recht, Liebling. Aber sag mal, woher hat die Website nun unsere Einkommensteuererklärung?"


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Feb 2006)

FinalbrainXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn das LookandFeel nicht dem Native-System entspricht, sieht jeder das es keine Native-Routine ist


Jeder der soetwas basteln will und ein wenig Ahnung von Graphik hat (Also ich z.B. nicht   )
benutzt dafür ein Window daß er/sie nach Belieben _ausmalen_ kann.


			
				FinalbrainXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also gibt es definitiv keine alternative ?


Meines Wissens nach nicht. 

Vielleicht hilft dir aber Sky's Frage weiter: _Ist dein Applet signiert ?_

Der Sinn eines signierten Applets ist es ja gerade, das Applet
aus seinen Sandkasten hüpfen zu lassen und ihm mehr Rechte einzuräumen.
Da kann ich mir gut vorstellen, daß dieser Applet-Hinweis durch ein
signiertes Applet entfernt werden könnte. ???:L 

Ich selbst habe allerdings noch nie etwas mit Applet-Signaturen
oder dem Sicherheitskonzept von Java zu tun gehabt, da ich fast
ausschließlich Java-Applikationen oder JSP/Servlet-Anwendungen
entwickle.

Also: Entweder suchen,  :### oder bei den Spezialisten im
 "Java Applets & Java Webstart" - Teilforum nachfragen.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Prima, dann bekommt jeder Besucher der Seite erstmal den Requester zu sehen, der ihn fragt, ob er die Signatur annehmen udn dem Urheber vertrauen möchte.. Das ist natürlich DEUTLICH subtiler


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Feb 2006)

> Das ist natürlich DEUTLICH subtiler


Bezogen auf die _Klicki-Bunti_ user gebe ich dir natürlich Recht, die kommen
meist gar nicht dazu den Text

              "Achtung: Diese Zertifikat ist nicht als vertrauenswürdig eingestuft"

zu lesen, geschweige denn zu beachten, weil ihr linker Zeigefinger _pavlov-bedingt_
mal wieder deutlich schneller ist. Aber das sind eh nur ein paar einzelne (95%?)
 

Ich nehme z.B. die Signierung nur an, wenn ich selbst auf der Suche
nach einem Applet war und das _Gefühl habe_, der Seite vertrauen
zu können.

Es geht doch darum, was für ein Applet FinalBrain da vertreiben will. Eins
das nur einer kleinen Gruppe aus vielleicht Bekannten oder einem Team
besteht? Dann kann er ruhig ein signiertes Applet verwenden oder gleich
als Applikation (JAR) anbieten. Oder will er es auf seiner Homepage jedem
zugänglich machen? Dann sollte es nicht signiert sein und die Unnahmlichkeit
den Nutzern zumuten. Ein Erklärung warum dieser Hinweis kommt reicht
doch in dem Fall aus.

Übrigens:


> Ein ganz wahrscheinlicher Dialog, wie aus dem Leben gegriffen:
> {Dialog}


 :applaus:  :applaus:  :applaus:


----------



## FinalbrainXP (24. Feb 2006)

Hmm...ich bin immer noch recht unzufrieden! Welche Klassen würdet ihr mir denn raten zu benutzen, um ein funktionsfähiges Window selber zu proggen, mit geringem Aufwand

- Es muss verschiebbar sein und schließbar
- Es darf nicht diese blöde message haben, das sieht einfach kagga aus.

Ansonsten würde mir noch einfallen, die Grafik des gesamten Desktops zu capturen, und genau den kleinen
Bildschirmausschnitt, welcher UNTER der Message liegt vorher mitzusichern. Dann wird das Fenstergezeichnet und dann der kleine Grafikauschnitt über die Message kopiert. Weiss ncht genau wie weit das mit Java realisierbar wäre.

Mir würde es auch schon mittlerweile reichen....wenn wenigstens die Message "Java Applet Window" umrahmt wäre..so sieht es ja so unprofessionell deluxe ein.  Kann man die denn GRafik aus einem JFrame als zum Beispiel ein Image abspeichern, dann erst das popup zeichnen und dann die Meldung mit dem vorherigen hintergrundstück überzeichnen ? Weil nen eigenes Fenster zu proggen was voll Funktionsfähig ist, also mit drag'n drop, maximieren, minimieren ist mir doch ein wenig zu viel Aufwand im Moment, aber wenns garnet anders geht..dann muss ich es wohl so machen 

Gruss

Finalbrain


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Feb 2006)

In deinem Haushalt gibt es bestimmt nicht eine einzige Uhr,
die niche funkgesteuert das Braunschweiger DCF77-Signal empfängt.   

*SCNR*; sollte keine Beleidigung sein   

Aber was du dir alles einfallen läßt und bereit wärst umzusetzen
nur um diesen kleinen Hinweis zu entfernen, ist mir wirklich
unverständlich  :shock: 

Was ist denn das für ein Applet das so _perfekt_ aussehen muß?

Bzw. was hindert dich daran mit Java Webstart zu arbeiten oder eine
normale Applikation zum Download anzubieten?

Browser sind nun mal nicht in erster Linie dafür gedacht, eine
Plattform für perfekt aussehende Programme zu sein. Für diejenigen,
die dein Applet häufiger nutzen wollen und sich an diesen Hinweisen stören,
kannst du doch einfach eine *zweite *Anwendung zum Download anbieten, die
mit Webstart-Technologie immer die neueste Version zugreifbar macht.

Ist auf jeden Fall viel einfacher zu verwirklichen als deine 
überkomplizierten (wenn auch interessanten) Lösungswege.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Mal sehen wie laut das Geschrei ist wenn er merkt, dass bei ner WebStart-Anwendung jedesmal erst "Java WebStart loading..." kommt..


----------



## Beni (24. Feb 2006)

Nicht nur das, auch eine Webstart-Anwendung will signiert sein, sonst bekommt jedes Fenster den Zusatz "Java Application Window"


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Feb 2006)

Hallo Beni!



			
				Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nicht nur das, auch eine Webstart-Anwendung will signiert sein, sonst bekommt jedes Fenster den Zusatz "Java Application Window"



Also
"Applet nicht signiert" ==> "Java Applikation Window"
oder
"Applet nicht signiert" <==> "Java Applikation Window"

Das heißt: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit durch Signatur die Hinweise zu entfernen?


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Ich hab ja schon immer gewusst, dass Java nichts kann..


----------



## FinalbrainXP (24. Feb 2006)

*pfff...meine Intension ist doch egal..wichtig ist das Problem...die Message muss weg!
Mit einer Signierung geht sie weg, wie vermutet, aber dann würde die Signierung stören.

Wenn das Lookandfeel native ist..wie nun auf meinem Server...dann stört mich die Message ur so zu 80%..aber mit einem LookandFeeldecorated da ist die Message nicht mal umrahmt 

Schauts euch dochmal selber an: www.finalbrain.de

Das ist *unzumutbar*...und nein...es kann keine lokale Applikation sein..es wird ein großes Online - "Browser" game werden 

Hat jemand zufällig den Befehl im kopf..den gRafikspeicher zu sichern oder zumindesten den aktuell gezeichneten Hintergrund eines JFrames abzusichern..ich errinere mich, das das mit ner überschriebenen Paint-Methode
zu realisieren ist oder so ähnlich...?


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Bevor du anfängst wegen solcher Kinkerlitzchen nen Affen zu schieben und Amok zu laufen, solltest du dich vielleicht besser auf den Kern deiner Arbeit an deinem Game konzentrieren, anstatt dich gleich zu Beginn mit Belanglosigkeiten herumzuplagen.

Java ist die am häufigsten genutzte Sprache, mit der eine Menge Menschen und Firmen eine Menge Geld verdienen/umsetzen. Per Definition ist deren Arbeit "professionell" und findet offensichtlich Abnehmer.

Entscheidend für den Erfiolg deiner Software wird das Game, nicht die Statusleiste eines Fensters...


----------



## FinalbrainXP (24. Feb 2006)

*gg ..Wenn ich was Progge..dann richtig...Das Game wird kein Problem..die Message..das ist das Hauptproblem...
Findet ihr es denn annehmbar so wie es jetzt ist ? Würde euch diese Meldung sehr stören ?


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

FinalbrainXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *gg ..Wenn ich was Progge..dann richtig...Das Game wird kein Problem..die Message..das ist das Hauptproblem...
> Findet ihr es denn annehmbar so wie es jetzt ist ? Würde euch diese Meldung sehr stören ?



Ich sag mal so:
Wieviel Zeit verbringt der User im Anmelde-Dialog? 

Auch in der Anwendung selber würds mich nciht stören. Allerdings würde ich kein Applet draus machen, sondern eine Webstart-Anwendung. Grund:
1. Ein Applet muss komplett ausm Web geladen werden - WebStart Anwendungen werden lokal gecachet und ggf. upgedatet.
2.Applets sind auf 64 MB Heapspeicher begrenzt, es sei denn der User konfiguriert sein Java von Hand um.
3. Stürzt der Browser ab, oder schließe ich das Fenster, ist das Game dicht - ohne Abfrage, ohne alles!


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Feb 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mit der eine Menge Menschen eine Menge Geld verdienen


Wo  :shock: 

Och menno, immer die anderen


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Also ich verdiene damit meinen.. ähm.. *indiekarteschau* "Athene-Teller" .. kann ich aber beidem Griechen nicht empfehlen, nur der mitgelieferte Ouzo hats etwas rausgerissen....


----------



## Sky (24. Feb 2006)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das heißt: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit durch Signatur die Hinweise zu entfernen?


So weit ich weiß: ja!

Dehalb auch schon heute morgen: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=169972#169972


----------



## FinalbrainXP (24. Feb 2006)

hmmm..mit Webstart ists kagga...der Benutzer soll noch irgendwie das Gefühl haben, er hätte es mit einem "Online" Game zu tun, was rein im Browser läuft. Klaro ists mit Java VM nicht mehr wirklich nen reines Browser-Game..aber mit Webstart finde ichs noch weniger nen Browser Game. Da könnte ich gleich DirectX und C nehmen und dann per Socketprogrammierung das "Online-Feeling" realisieren. Habe auch mal an JSP überlegt...aber weiss auch net in wie weit das gut im Bezug auf Grafix ist und Steuerelement Darstellung ist. Swing gefällt mir ganz gut, wegen der einfachheit der Programmierung der Steuerelemente....und mit ActiveX würden mir die Firefox-User den Ar***
aufreissen 

Naja..ich werde wohl mal weiterbasteln...ach ja..wenn ich hier schon so gute Progger grade zur Hand habe,
weiss jemand warum mein maximiertes JFrame die Taskleiste überdeckt...?


```
package GFXObject;
import javax.swing.*;

public class MainWindow extends JFrame 
{
	public MainWindow(String title)
	{
		super(title);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.DISPOSE_ON_CLOSE); 
		setExtendedState(JFrame.MAXIMIZED_BOTH);
		setVisible(true);
		setResizable(false);
	}
}
```

Das Ding überlagert meine Taskleiste..jetzt habe ich schon 2 gravierende Probleme am Hals..ich glaube ich warte bis Java "ausgereift" ist *grummel


----------



## Beni (24. Feb 2006)

FinalbrainXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schauts euch dochmal selber an: www.finalbrain.de
> 
> Das ist *unzumutbar*...und nein...es kann keine lokale Applikation sein..es wird ein großes Online - "Browser" game werden


Die Position des Zusatzes ist nicht bei jeder VM gleich. Benutz mal lieber LayoutManager und mach die Grösse veränderbar, dann könnte ich nämlich auch auf den OK-Knopf drücken...

Was öffnest du überhaupt ein Fenster? Applets sind nicht für Fenster gedacht, da läuft alles _im_ Browser. Schau dir z.B. mal an, wo andere ihr Login platzieren.

[Edit]


> Das Ding überlagert meine Taskleiste..jetzt habe ich schon 2 gravierende Probleme am Hals..ich glaube ich warte bis Java "ausgereift" ist *grummel


Wie sagte jemand mal schön "Wenn du ein Betriebssystem verwendest das die Frames nicht richtig darstellen kann, nimm ein besseres Betriebssystem". Also ich kann dieses Verhalten leider nicht reproduzieren.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

1. Was immer du da entwickelst, ist KEIN Browsergame! Du machst ein Java-Fenster auf und darin wird dein Game bedient, was ist daran also bitteschön ein Browser-Game? Browser-Games laufen im Browser und benutzen als Basis entsprechend HTML, CSS, JavaScript, .... 
Und das tollste an solchen Klamottten ist, dass der User denkt er brauche das Browserfenster nicht mehr. Er surft also wonaders hin, macht das Fenster mal irgendwann zu und schon iss das Game auf einmal wech.. 

2. JSP steht in keinem Sinnzusammenhang zu dem, was du da machst. Das wäre lediglich eine Server-Technologie, über die es sich lohnte nachzudenken, wenn du ein ECHTES Browsergame planen würdest.

3. Fenster von vornherein maximieren ist großes FooBar! Ich habe hier ne Auflösung von 1920x1200. Willst du mir erzählen, dein Game wäre darauf ausgelegt damit ordentlich karzukommen? Du hast drei Möglichkeiten:
a) Ne Fullscreen-Anwendung.
b) Ne Anwendung dessen Hauptfenster nicht in der Größe verändert werden kann.
c) Ne Anwendung dessen hauptfenster mit einem allgemein verträglichen Startwert beginnt und dass sich der User selbst ziehen kann, wie er es will (Position und Größe sollte das Game abspeichern und beim nächsten Start übernehmen).

Hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Feb 2006)

Ich hätte es einfach so gemacht (wenn es denn schon so sein soll), dass das Applet die gesamte Anzeigefläche des Browsers ausnutzt. Innerhalb dieses Panels (Applet erbt von Panel), kannst du doch zeichnen und verschieben, was du willst.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Beni hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau dir z.B. mal an, wo andere ihr Login platzieren.



Wenn es bei ihm aussieht, wie bei mir, tut sich da aber nüscht. Tipp: Preloader schreiben und dynamisch Klassen nachladen und den User über Fortschritt informieren. Minutenlanges "Applet loading" animiert zum schnellen Schließen des Browsers...


----------



## Sky (24. Feb 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beni hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man könnte aber auch direkt die HTML-Paramter richtig füllen:
- boxmessage
- boxbgcolor
- progressbar (auf true setzen)
- progresscolor

Es erscheint die "boxmessage" und eine "progressbar" in der gewünschten Farbe.


----------



## Beni (24. Feb 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Beni hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir tut sich da was, musst halt länger als 10 Sekunden warten  (und, darum ging es auch nicht). Wenn du dich beschweren willst, bist du bei mir an der falschen Addresse, ich habe mit dem Projekt 0 und nix zu tun.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Das wäre ne zusätzliche Sache fürn Preloader. In nem Preloader hab ich aber schonmal was laufen und habe 100% Einfluss aufs Design und die Funktion. Warum sollte ich erst die ganze Anwendung übers Netz ziehen, wenn ich vielleicht noch gar keinen Zugang habe und über das Login gar nicht hinaus komme? 

Natürlich soll ein Proloader nicht größer und umfangreicher sein, als die Anwendung. Gerade die Flash-People ham das ja früher gerne gemacht. Mit Preloader geprollt und dann kam nüscht mehr..


----------



## FinalbrainXP (24. Feb 2006)

Jep..Preloader hört sich gut  So nen Quatsch, dass nen Applet nicht für Fenster gedacht ist. Es ist so gedacht, dass nen Applet auch Swing-Fenster und alles drumm rum kann. Mag es nur nicht, das der direkt alles Darstellt im Browserfenster..Leute mit ISDN müssten dann 10 minuten warten. Deswegen ne kleine AppletOberfläche (Mit Schalter). Mit JSP kann man sehr wohl Grafiken darstellen etc. nicht immer gleich alles so Pauschalisieren.
Das Argument mit dem ausversehenden schließen des Fensters ist total daneben, ich setze vorraus das einer wenigstens die maus richtig bewegen kann. Was ist denn wenn einer ne HTML-Seite schließt, weil er denkt das IE oder Firefox Fenster gehört nicht dazu  Jedenfalls vielen Dank für eure Ansichten...ich werde schon das Revolutionäre "Browser"-Game machen..es läuft im Browser in der JVM..also ist es nen Browsergame, welches ohne
Clientdownload zu spielen ist, wenn man davon ausghet das mittlerweile jeder die JVM hat. Das Problem mit der Taskleiste besteht weiterhin, egal ob es bei euch anderes aussieht  Das zum Thema Plattformunabhängig und so.

Gruss

Finalbrian_xp


----------



## L-ectron-X (24. Feb 2006)

FinalbrainXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mag es nur nicht, das der direkt alles Darstellt im Browserfenster..Leute mit ISDN müssten dann 10 minuten warten. Deswegen ne kleine AppletOberfläche (Mit Schalter).


Falls das auf meine Antwort zugeschnitten war:
Wenn du die Applet-Fläche auf die gesamte Anzeigefläche des Browsers "aufziehst", den Hintergrund an den der einbettenden Webseite anpasst und den Button im Zentrum des Applets positionierst, so wie es jetzt der Fall ist, musst du mir mal erklären, wo man da jetzt länger benötigt, um das Applet herunterzuladen.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

FinalbrainXP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jep..Preloader hört sich gut  So nen Quatsch, dass nen Applet nicht für Fenster gedacht ist. Es ist so gedacht, dass nen Applet auch Swing-Fenster und alles drumm rum kann. Mag es nur nicht, das der direkt alles Darstellt im Browserfenster..Leute mit ISDN müssten dann 10 minuten warten. Deswegen ne kleine AppletOberfläche (Mit Schalter).



Da gibt es keinen Sinnzusammenhang, es wird in beiden Fällen die komplette Anwendung übertragen, ehe gestartet werden kann, es sei denn man hat sich nen eigenen ClassLoader geschrieben. Wann, wo und ob man ein Fenster öffnet ist für die Ladedauer unerheblich. Da zählt einzig die Größe vom übertragenen JAR.



> Mit JSP kann man sehr wohl Grafiken darstellen etc. nicht immer gleich alles so Pauschalisieren.



Dann hast du aber eine Webanwendung und das ist wieder eine völlig andere Baustelle. Das ist wie "Hilfe ich will auch sowas wie MS Word entwickeln." und im zweiten Satz dann "Ich habe auch drüber nachgedacht mir mit NetObjects Fusion ne Homepage zu basteln.".



> Das Argument mit dem ausversehenden schließen des Fensters ist total daneben, ich setze vorraus das einer wenigstens die maus richtig bewegen kann. Was ist denn wenn einer ne HTML-Seite schließt, weil er denkt das IE oder Firefox Fenster gehört nicht dazu



Das ist ganz und gar nicht unsinnig und zeigt die Praxis. Du kannst nicht voraussetzen dass jeder weiß, dass damit dein Game in seinem eigenen Java-Fenster weiterläuft auch ja nicht der Browser geschlossen werden darf. Wenn du das allen dienen Usern abverlangst, isses noch viel lächerlicher wegen ner Statuszeile so nen Aufriss zu machen...



> Jedenfalls vielen Dank für eure Ansichten...ich werde schon das Revolutionäre "Browser"-Game machen..es läuft im Browser in der JVM..also ist es nen Browsergame, welches ohne
> Clientdownload zu spielen ist, wenn man davon ausghet das mittlerweile jeder die JVM hat. Das Problem mit der Taskleiste besteht weiterhin, egal ob es bei euch anderes aussieht  Das zum Thema Plattformunabhängig und so.



Kommunikation funktioniert nicht, wenn du Begrtiffe einfach für dich umdefinierst. "Browsergame" ist bereits vordefiniert: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Browsergame

Und was heißt "ohne Clientdownload zu spielen"? Wie führe ich denn ein Applet aus, ohne es herunter zu laden? Und dummerweise muss ich es jedesmal komplett neu herunterladen, im Gegensatz zu einer lokalen oder Webstart-Anwendung.

Dein "Problem" mit der Taskleiste ist keines. Du sagtst "fullscreen" und du bekommst full screen. Dass du dir darunter was anderes denkst, kann ja keiner ahnen. Und was wenn du noch ne Office Leiste irgendwo rumlungern hast, soll dein Fenster das auch nicht überdecken und wie sollen die Jungs von Sun das "riechen"? Bitte nicht die eigene Unfähigkeit auf andere projezieren. Ich finds immer wieder klasse, dass hier dauernd Leute was supidolles erfinden, nicht wirklich AHnung von dem haben was sie tun, aber schön auf dicke Hose und so - und dann hört man nie wieder was.

Konzentrier dich mal auf den eigentlich wichtigen Teil in deinem Game und wenn du dann mal soweit bist, dass du Softwareentwicklung, OOP und Java einigermaßen beherrschst, wird sich alles weitere geben. Würde ich im Job meine Anwendungen so entwickeln wie du, würde ich ein neues Projekt nach ein paar Wochen dem Kunden präsentieren und müsste leider mitteilen, dass das Ding noch 0 Funktionalität hat, aber wenigstens ist alles schön bunt und macht lauter Sachen, die nen toten Vogel interessieren.

Nichts für ungut


----------



## FinalbrainXP (24. Feb 2006)

..nein..ich dachte, mein gesamtes Game sollte dann direkt per doublebuffering oder direct dort gezeichnet werden....und nicht erst wie ich es will in einem späteren Fenster


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Feb 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Er surft also wonaders hin, macht das Fenster mal irgendwann zu und schon iss das Game auf einmal wech..


Eigentlich sollte dann nur die Methode stop() aufgerufen werden(ohne das Applet da nach "zu zerstören"). Und wenn der User dann wieder die Seite mit dem Applet betritt, wird die Methode start() aufgerufen. Das Applet bleibt aber in der Zwischenzeit erhalten.


----------



## FinalbrainXP (24. Feb 2006)

AlArenal..ich glaube du machst einen auf Mr. Erfahrung...nicht ich. Ich behersche sehr wohl OOP und weiss auch wovon ich rede. 

1.) Um es mal deutlich zu machen, mir geht es NICHT um die paar Kilobyte die die Class-Dateien benötigen.
     Wenn man mehrere Fenster mit Grafiken hat, dann kann man dynamischer Programmieren als mit einem  
     riesigen Applet-Hauptfenster. Ich will die Grafiken für jedes Fenster einmalig dann per Option cachen lassen
     oder nicht..je nach downstream. Ein großes Appletfenster am Anfang eingebettet in die Seite, passt nicht wirklich 
     zu dem was ich machen will. Mein Hauptfenster wird schon einiges an Ladeaufwand haben, aber erst NACHDEM 
     man sich eingeloggt hat. Das ist denke ich nicht so schwer zu verstehen. Und ich will kein Login im Appletbereich 
     selber, das sieht nicht gut aus finde ich.

2.) Mein Problem, ist diese Message im Hauptfenster, die stört mich nunmal. Und das aus stylischen Gründen, nicht
     weil ich Angst habe der User käme damit nicht klar, so wie du es mir in den Mund legst.

3.) Mein 2. Problem ist das mit dem Maximieren, und das funktioniert mal und mal nicht..wo habe ich bitteschön 
     angegeben..das ich nen Fullscreen möchte ? Da steht was von maximieren! Und ob dus glaubst oder nicht, es hat 
     sogar mit diesem Befehl mal funktioniert..nun aber plötzlich nicht mehr.

4.) Ich denke du solltest deine unterschwelligen Aggressionen nicht in unnütze Argumente stecken..sondern vielleicht 
     mal was spatzieren gehen. Natürlich kann man dem Benutzer nicht alles abverlangen..aber es war niemals die 
     Rede das ich hier irgendwas kommerziell Progge...das wird hobbymäßig nen kleines Game für Freaks. Du setzt 
     schnell Sachen vorraus , wie übrigens viele in der  Programmer-Branche,  und argumentieren dann auf der Basis.

5.) Das mit dem Browsergame mag definiert sein. Dann korrigiere ich mich auf "Online-Spiel"

6.) Ich denke nicht das ich viel in OOP lernen muss und erstmal Softwareentwicklung beherrschen muss.
     Ich habe schon mit 14 meine erstes Game in VB geproggt....eine 3D Engine in OpenGl geschrieben und
     ein Bomberman in C und DirectX. Darüber hinaus laufen einige meiner Programme bei einigen Firmen.
     Urteile nicht zu schnell.

Gruss

Finalbrain_xp


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Na iss doch super, dann weiß du ja wo du die Javadocs von Sun findest und kannst alles ganz genau nachlesen. Da verstehe ich gar nicht, warum du hier nachfragen musst.

Und nen schnappe ich mir meinen Piepmatz und gehe "spatzieren". Kannst dich ja melden, wenn du soweit bist.


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

stevg hat gesagt.:
			
		

> AlArenal hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aus leidiger Erfahrung weiß ich, dass beim Schließen des Browser der VM-Prozess terminiert wird und schon isses aus mit der Herrlichkeit des Applets. Dererlei Probleme waren mit mal ein Grund zum Strategiewechsel bei uns auf Arbeit hin zu Webstart. Hinzu kamen mehr Möglchkeiten zur Desktop Integration und de Lösung für das OutOfMemoryException-Problem von Applets. Das Abspeichern von umfangreichen grafischen Komponenten als Bildatei kann mitunter recht viel RAM verbraten...


----------



## FinalbrainXP (24. Feb 2006)

Natürlichkenne ich die java-Doc..nur dachte ich, ich könnte das ganze ein wenig abkürzen, indem ich hier nette Leute treffe..die sowas auf Anhieb wissen...wo du natürlich ausgeschlossen bist. Klugscheissen und Kritiken verteilen kann jeder..nicht ein produktiver Bericht kam von dir. Aber solche Leute muss es auch geben und es ist auch gut so.
Ich habe jedenfalls auch ein Privatleben, falls du dir sowas vorstellen kannst..und habe so max. ne stunde zeit zum proggen....da ist langes suchen in der java-doc nicht unbedingt die 1A-Lösung..stattdessen verbrauche ich meine kostbare Zeit mit unnötigem Forenspam hier mit dir!

THREAD CLOSED


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Musiktipp: "Dinge, die ich gar nicht wissen will" - Die Ärzte


----------



## stev.glasow (24. Feb 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> stevg hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso, ich dachte du meinstst wenn man die Seite wechselt ("weiter surft") und nicht wenn man den Browser schließt.
[edit]
Ok, ich schließ dass dann mal.


----------

